# TTOC too much power on here



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Posted: 26 Jul 2012, 17:21 
I have been asked to make a statement on behalf of the committee as Nem is away - so here goes....

As you know, the TTOC operates by majority committee decision and our agreed policy is cooperation with the TT forum for mutual benefit. Recent comments about market place access for newbies had resulted in some criticism of the club where the forum policy of allowing TTOC members instant access (because they have verified personal details recorded and are therefore low risk to the forum community) was seen by some as unfair. We have tried to explain the reasons and are currently running a poll on this.

How to handle this situation has been tricky and there has been some heated debate within the committee and toys been thrown out of the pram.

Andrew took some action independent of the committee which we believed discosed confidential commercial information which the committee were under an obligation not to disclose since last year. We had to act quickly to stop multiple posts which were appearing containing this information in order to protect all concerned. This was never a "permanent ban" - that's just something the forum displays when access is disabled quickly even temporarily. This was a damage limitation measure until we had managed to speak to Andrew.

After investigating, we now know that the information contained in Andrew's posts regarding Vertical Scope being the owner of the TT forum, recently became public domain on 27 June 2012. The committee had not been made aware of this public release of information. We always knew that Vertical Scope was buying the forum, we were not allowed to disclose this and the new owner was announced as TyreForums when the forum was sold by Jason Taylor at the beginning of the year. Now the commercial arrangements are complete this is not confidential. There is no change to the way this forum is run.

We were also unclear about Andrew's reasons for posting in this way but speaking to Andrew it is now clear that this was a misunderstanding and no harm was intended, so thankfully Andrew's access has been restored. We are sorry for any inconvenience caused

first question John who asked you to make a statement about Andrews ban, also who banned him and on who's direct order?

( TTOC operates by majority committee decision and our agreed policy is cooperation with the TT forum ) ic no mutual benefit as TTOC has all of the say!! this makes the TTOC a leech on the TTF and us ttf happy folks cannon fodder if we disagree with what any committe members that of course have all of the power on here might say. did i miss anything? or basically is that the case as i can see no TTF members running the TTf?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i've tough ttoc has they own forum ,where no one goes because it's shit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Where's my popcorn?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

don't worry about the popcorn, thread will be deleted in no time by ttoc members as usual


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Hence I have never joined the "click" and never will.

GG


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> i've tough ttoc has they own forum ,where no one goes because it's shit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


will translate into english for Kaz..........they have a shit forum of their own.

so kaz is it a case of they are hanging on in here to try and take over? .........hmmm what does new owners think of it all? dont know as we dont flipping know them after all of the recent lies and crap going on.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can the Mod that moved this topic put it either back into the mk1 section or the site announcements section please......it is relevant TT info and not off topic!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i know you are watching the topic as with all of my others........regarding this matter. so answer the questions and bedone


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

yes ,TTOC trying to take all TTF members to they own forum, that's way newbies can't access TTF market place unless they paid £15 to TTOC :!: :!: :!:

they using old excuse about the scammers, same as government using ''global warming '' excuse to rise the taxes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> yes ,TTOC trying to take all TTF members to they own forum, that's way newbies can't access TTF market place unless they paid £15 to TTOC :!: :!: :!:
> 
> they using old excuse about the scammers, same as government using ''global warming '' excuse to rise the taxes :lol: :lol:


kazzz get rid of the booze m8, as this is serious issue for the TTF


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

still no answer from site owners or admin........oh sozz i mean TTOC comittee


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> still no answer from site owners or admin........oh sozz i mean TTOC comittee


You could just PM them


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TT Forum is owned by a Canadian company called Verticalscope - it was sold by Jae earlier this year

I've also used another site, www.volkszone.com for years, and the owner there has also recently sold out to Verticalscope

You'll see a list of all the forums they own and place advertising on these two links, both public knowledge

http://www.verticalscope.com/automotive/site-list.html
http://www.tyreforums.com/

The Verticalscope administrator posts under the username TTFAdmin

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=65985


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cracking answer.............errr wrong post!!! this one is why does the TTOC have so much power over TTF members bud


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Everyone who knows me will be well aware I'm not a massive fan of the TTOC and the power it seems to have on here.

I contacted the site owner about this why there were so few non TTOC mods on here but never got anywhere. 

Having said all that I must balance this with the fact that I've had quite lengthly chats/PMs with John H on many occasions about two seperate very important matters (to me and him) and can't fault the guy very helpful. 

Do I think the TTOC is all bad no not in any way shape or form I just think things could do with evening up a little.

I get on with most of the mods quite well hell I must do because Paul (Ikon) is always PMing me :wink: 
(James please behave) :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeeayyy an open topic on this matter . The ttoc should stick to what they are good at flogging there membership to ttforum 
Members and stay out of he day to day running/modding of this THE TT FORUM. How many members does the ttoc have compared tithe ttf? I'm sure that the ttf has way more. Even in the little time I've been on here the ttoc seem to me to be getting more and more power hungry, remember ttoc you joined us the ttf not the other way round.
Jamman for mod
Jamman for mod
Etc etc etc


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

1sttt said:


> Janman for mod
> Janman for mod
> Etc etc etc


Who is that ? its JAMMAN :wink:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol it's what's in my mind, I want it to be at the time.   
Post edited 
Ps m and n are right next to each other and some times bash the wrong key .
Edit thats my excuse and I'm gonna stick with it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Everyone knows the TTOC (or maybe a few of the members :wink: ) isn't my fav place on earth but I think the guys do a fairly good job of let's face it a pretty thankless task.

Look at me being all diplomatic.

My idea of moderation.

Soft and gentle.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with Jamman.  

On the whole I do think the TTOC do a good job most of the time for their members.

However they need to clear up the situation over their association with the TTF because so many people are confused. Is it any wonder given the way they market themselves with the banner top right proclaiming the TTF to be 'Home to the TTOC'. This is plainly untrue since they have always had their own website and now by all accounts their own forum running in competition with this one.

If they do indeed have their own forum (I don't have first-hand experience of it) how can it be correct and proper to have TTOC committee members moderating the TTF?

At the same time I have seen posts from certain committee members apparently scornful of the fact that the TTF is now in the hands of a commercial organisation. If you don't like it, don't moderate it! But whatever you do, please, for the benefit of all, just lay out in plain terms what the current TTOC stance is in relation to the association with the TTF.

Thanks.

PS. That banner has a link on it too. Goes nowhere! :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> This is plainly untrue since they have always had their own website and now by all accounts their own forum running in competition with this one.
> 
> If they do indeed have their own forum (I don't have first-hand experience of it) how can it be correct and proper to have TTOC committee members moderating the TTF?


Just to clarify, the TTOC members area is primarily an expanded version of the viewforum.php?f=1 subforum here called TT Owners Club - it is run on a separate server as the main purpose is to let us host online issues of AbsoluTTe without taking up space on the TT Forum server

Demo pages of online AbsoluTTe are here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/a25e_index.php


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I agree with Jamman.


Call the press :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Jamman.
> ...


It was only a matter of time, that someone would :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > This is plainly untrue since they have always had their own website and now by all accounts their own forum running in competition with this one.
> ...


Okay, so categorically no plans or intentions to expand on the expanded version of what you already have here? How much space do online issues of AbsoluTTe require? By the very nature of the delivery method they can't be that big! :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Nick tells me that 100mb is typical size per issue and it would be quite a more if we bumped up the resolution (Retina display style), so with over 30 issues available, that is 3Gb of hosting and growing - made sense to keep it on the existing TTOC server


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> Nick tells me that 100mb is typical size per issue and it would be quite a more if we bumped up the resolution (Retina display style), so with over 30 issues available, that is 3Gb of hosting and growing - made sense to keep it on the existing TTOC server


Yes I'm sure... :roll:

What about the other question?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


It's only a matter of time for many things Paul.....

I hear the crowd chanting a name, the messiah, their saviour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> I hear the crowd chanting a name, the messiah, their saviour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You sound like Chris bleedin' Moyles... And he's leaving... :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Whilst I agree with some of the comments, I actually have no problem with ttoc members being moderators of the forum. They would have got through through their contribution to the forum. It's also a bit like saying if you are a moderator on a different Audi forum you can't be a moderator here.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the crowd chanting a name, the messiah, their saviour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thank god , Chris Moyles is the biggest moron ever to set foot on this planet. And thats a fact I read it in the Telegraph. :wink:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

neilc said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Lol he is the saviour of breakfast radio it says so in loads of bill boards in the big smoke . Suppose comming from a back water Neil yo havet seen them. Lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Want to know what started then ball rolling on the TTOC/TTF changes it was this thread by none other than our very own Gazzer now he has the opposite view .Sorry but we just can't keep up.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Want to know what started then ball rolling on the TTOC/TTF changes it was this thread by none other than our very own Gazzer now he has the opposite view .Sorry but we just can't keep up.


Grow up child.........i don't have the ability to just delete my topics that look bad to others.....unlike you can have done for you when you gob off when you shouldn't.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I really CANNOT believe you've dug up this post andrew, just seems you want to continue this ongoing feud!!!! :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> I really CANNOT believe you've dug up this post andrew, just seems you want to continue this ongoing feud!!!! :x


Just showing why we started the process that brought us to the point we are today


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > I really CANNOT believe you've dug up this post andrew, just seems you want to continue this ongoing feud!!!! :x
> ...


Maybe, but things had settled down and you're stirring it all up again :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


You haven't see the ultimate dubs thread then


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wd mr committe man........great way to continue it (very democratic) please delete my mobile and DONT ring me again


----------

